# cost per shot?



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

How much it costs me to shoot a .50cal PRB Flintlock:

1) make my own flints, free lying on the ground, no storeboughts
2) buy pillowticking by the yard, $.004 per shot.
3) my last shipment of Goex BP was about $10/can = $.128 per shot (at 90grains/shot)
4) use crisco lube....cost negligible
5) 50balls storebought ~ $.2 per ball

= 33.2 cents per shot

In the early 1980s, IIRC, I had it figured at about 8cents per shot....and I think that incuded a cap since I had no flintlock in those days. Powder was considerable cheaper than today.....and I was only shooting 60-70gr per shot and casting balls 

It has been quite a while since I did any casting of balls. But when I did, I was using surplus lead from construction sites, and the balls became low expense. So, conceivably I could shoot for less than 15cents per shot, but I will leave it at 33cents since that is what I am currently doing.

Have taken deer every year with these guns too, for quite a while now.

What does your gun cost to shoot your favorite deer load?

YHS,
rogerw


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i love the flintlock. my dad has a old kentucky rifle flintlock that he got made for him and he uses it all the time. when shotgun season roles around he still takes out the flintlock. he does everything the old primitive way also where he has he cloth hanging off his bag to cut for the wadding and he is the main reason why i got into making premitive stuff. i made him a powder horn, primer horn and tomahawk that he uses with his muzzle loader. he said the mocisins are too hard on his feet walking around in the woods so he doesnt wear those anymore huntin.

as for my muzzle loader i havent added it all up but it is still pretty cheap to shoot for i use all the same stuff but is a traditional cap lock.

and my deer rifle is about 2bucks a shot... rediculas


----------

